

Ask HN: Best Practices For MongoDB with Amazon EC2+EBS? - badmash69

So I am a happy MongoDB user -- with a web app that is about to go public (which means I can't predict the actual load yet and my application would have to change fast and soon). I have been doing my back up etc. Although reading all these scary MongoDB related articles have not had much impact on my architecture , I do wonder what could I be doing to prevent things from going wrong. (I can't afford  paid support just yet)<p>Is  there a set of MongoDB best practices for EC2+ EBS ? For the setup  configuration and deployment architecture ? Best patterns for usage of  API ?  Are there any MongoDB recommended AMIs I should be using ?<p>I want to reiterate that I have  faith  in MongoDB  and my application architecture.I find MongoDB to be well documented and well supported. I am merely seeking all this information in one place.
======
mathias_10gen
We try to keep documentation on EC2 best practices here:
<http://www.mongodb.org/display/DOCS/Amazon+EC2>

~~~
badmash69
I am aware of that page and it is a great starting point but is not enough.
Please take a look a this document from IBM
[http://public.dhe.ibm.com/software/dw/data/bestpractices/DB2...](http://public.dhe.ibm.com/software/dw/data/bestpractices/DB2BP_Workload_Management_1111.pdf)

I was hoping for something along these lines .

